# CD Label mittels zweier Kreise - wie "füllt" man diese dann?



## jamakasi (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo. 

Durch recherchieren bin ich auf diese Seite aufmerksam geworden und möchte mich in meinem ersten Beitrag kurz vorstellen: Mein Name ist Manuel, komme aus dem schönen Freistaat und bin amateurmäßig mit Photoshop 7.0 am arbeiten. 

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Ich möchte (absichtlich) in Photoshop die Form für ein CD-Label herstellen. Bisher bin ich soweit gekommen: 

- leere, transparente Hintergrundebene mit der Größe 12x12 cm erstellt
- mit dem Ellipsenwerkzeug bei geddrückter Shift-Taste auf dieser Hintergrundebene einen Kreis mit 12 cm Durchmesser erstellt
- nochmals einen Kreis in der MItte des ersten Kreises (der ausgesparte Bereich auf einer CD) gezogen, diesen zweiten Kreis allerdings dann mit der Option "Vom Formberich subtrahieren". 

Sooo, nun habe ich meinen bedruckbaren Labelbereich mit ausgespartem Mittelloch (sprich man sieht das "transparent"-kästchenmuster von photoshop in der Mitte wo ich den Kreis ausgeschnitten haben und um den großen 12 cm-Kreis herum).

Was ich jetzt allerdings nicht schafffe, ist, dass ich z.b. ein zuvor in einem anderen Fenster geöffnetes Bild in diesen erstellen Bereich ziehe oder ich einen Text in dem erstellten Bereich schreibe, und dieses Bild oder der Text NUR in dem großen Kreisberich angezeigt wird (nicht in dem ausgeschnittenen "Mittelloch" und auch nicht ausserhalb des CD-Bereiches). 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für jede HIlfe. 

Gruß
Manu


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich weiss nicht ob es Deinen Ansprüchen genügt, aber ich würde eine 2. transparente Ebene erstellen.
Auf dieser füllst Du den Aussenbereich und das Mittelloch mit Weiss auf (Weiss wird ja nicht mitgedruckt  ), der Rest bleibt transparent.
Diese Ebene muss natürlich immer die ganz obere sein (also ggf. notwendige weitere Ebenen darunter legen).

Mit Deinen 12cm Durchmesser solltest Du bedenken dass eine CD normalerweise nicht ganz bis zum Rand bedruckt wird.
Am besten mal eine CD anschauen, dann solltest Du eigentlich sehen was ich meine. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## jamakasi (3. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. 

Das ist natürlich auch eine Vorgehensweise, wäre ich gar nicht draufgekommen. 

Jetzt hapert es bei mir nur an der Umsetzung.

Ich erstelle mein CD-Label, wie ich es in meinem ersten Post schon beschrieben habe, lege zusätzlich zum Test ein Bild über die ganze Sache als oberste Ebene, welches auch wieder den ganzen Arbeitsbereich bedeckt. 

Nun folge ich Deinem Tipp und erstelle über "Ebene -> Neu -> Ebene" eine neue Ebene mit der Deckkraft 100%, Modus "Normal". Diese liegt nun über allen anderen und verdeckt alle-> mein Arbeitsbereich ist nun komplett weiss (meine Farbe welche ich eingestellt hatte). 

Wie schaffe ich es, dass die Ebene transparent wird und aber auch gleichzeitig, wie von Dir beschrieben, das Mittelloch und den Aussenbereich um das Label herum weiss abdeckt?

Wegen der Label-Größe: Jupp, stimmt, laut der Vorgabe des Druckwerkes, wo das CD-Label hingeschickt wird, sind es 119 mm bedruckbarer Bereich.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2009)

Du müsstest genau andersrum vorgehen. Es sollen ja nur die nicht bedruckbaren Bereiche weiß markiert werden. Du könntest deine erste Ebene duplizieren, und dann per Füllwerkzeug (shortcut: G) die benötigten Bereiche füllen. Wenn das nicht so klappt (ich habs nicht ausprobiert), frag nochmal mir schwirren schon wieder ein paar Ideen im Kopf rum wie man das noch lösen könnte.


----------



## jamakasi (4. Februar 2009)

hey, super unterstützung hier im forum, daumen hoch! vielen dank. 

ok, ich werd es mal so versuchen und dann "bericht erstatten".


----------

